# 13' Custom Gheenoe NMZ



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This is my Custom Gheenoe 13' NMZ with a 72" Scavenger Mud Motor powered by a 5.5 Honda. The boat has a raised rear deck and a low front. I added a Bob's manual jack plate to get the motor up a little higher. Under the rear deck I have mounted a bungie net to keep my PFD off the floor. I also added a rear hatch to access the bilge area. But most importantly check out that cup holder. Yeah Baby!!!!!

Boat performs well. I can run through thick weeds to access areas that I can't with a regular outboard. I can go right over logs that are on the surface. The motor just barely planes out the boat if I lean forward. I am going to build a tiller extension so I don't have to lean to get it on plane.  




















Here it is with the mud motor off and a Minn Kota Riptide (thanks Tojo    ) There is a 80 lb Group 27 battery under the rear deck. They guy in the front is sitting on my casting platform. I got lucky because it fits perfectly on the front of the boat. Overall I am very happy with how the boat sits in the water with this set up.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

what's the word I'm looking for... oh yea tippy! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

It would look tippy if you could see it...........for some reason that camo paint makes the boat dissappear. All I saw was two guys hovering over the water. ;D

Nice boat Tom. The 13' is sweet. You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. Its definitely more tippy than my Lo Tide 25 but it does not feel unstable at all. BTW, probably the best compliment so far was a PM about selling it. ;D But that is not going to happen. The trolling motor set up is for my kids so they can explore while I fish from the Lo Tide 25.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

looks sweet man!!! i want another 13 so bad, its killin me.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Thanks guys. Its definitely more tippy than my Lo Tide 25 but it does not feel unstable at all. BTW, probably the best compliment so far was a PM about selling it.  ;D But that is not going to happen. The trolling motor set up is for my kids so they can explore while I fish from the Lo Tide 25.


Those are your kids in the picture? 

I love that low deck set up, really opens the boat up.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

lol. that's cool. I imagine those engines are loud. correct?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The motor is not that loud if you are use to mowing your own lawn ;D JK, I have considered making a quieter exhaust for it. There are few other performance tweaks I might do to. I am going to call the manufacture for some input. If it works I will post it here.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Where did you find this mud motor?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Where did you find this mud motor?


I have a beavertail longtail setup I might possibly be interested in selling. Was a project on here that was on my 13, took the stock 5hp motor and put some go-fast parts on it. Never got around to finishing it, needs longer pushrods ordered and some time to put it back together. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1263682478/8#8

-T


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Iaght thanks for the reply but, im lookin for something already built lol. I couldnt put bak a fast mud motor being as slow as i am haha.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Having owned the 11hp scavenger, I must say that their design is beyond bulletproof. If you are looking into the performance upgrades I personally wouldnt do much more than the exhaust. It just gets way to costly and at the end of the day the motor is really just designed for low end torque. As far as the handle goes, I took off the big loop handle and replaced with some 3/4 EMT conduit from lowes. Just bend to suit, if needed, and you have yourself a new extension. Have fun with it!


----------

